# منتدى للغات



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*:new5:أسمحولى أقترح أقتراح:new5::* 
أن الموقع يكون فيه منتدى للغات الأجنبية أكيد هيفيد ناس كتير وأولهم أنا....ربنا يعوضكم وينمى خدمتكم....آمين فى أسم المسيح
:01F577~130:​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*اقتراح حلو وعايزين محترفين لغه مش اى كوبى بيست ودة مش سهل ابدا سدقينى​*


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2009)

توجهنا هو باللغة العربية، فلا توجد لدينا الإمكانيات و لا المادة الكافية لافتتاح اقسام بلغات آخرى، إضافة الى إن المنتديات المسيحية باللغات الأجنبية منتشرة بصورة مماثلة لنا، فليخدم كل شخص بحسب قدراته و مواهبه.


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ لرد سيادتكم......... ربنا ينمى خدمتكم ويستخدمكم لمجد أسمه........آمين​


----------

